# Neustar Webfilter



## iminecole (Jul 13, 2019)

For the last couple of months whenever I go to certain websites, a program(?) called Neustar locks me out of the website, even if it doesn't make sense for it too (example below, I'm 20). Nobody in my family knows where it came from, and it doesn't appear anywhere on our computers. Does anyone know where this comes from, and if so, how can I avoid/remove it?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you have a Norton Core?


----------



## iminecole (Jul 13, 2019)

We do, is that what’s causing it?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Configure Norton Core parental control: 
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/ie/home/current/solutions/v118380545_core_en_us

Disable Norton Core safe DNS (turning off parental control ) 
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/v118380590_core_en_us


----------

